# Headlamps with Cree or Seoul?



## Vermonter73 (Jul 23, 2007)

Can folks tell me if there are headlamps available yet with Cree or Seoul emitters? I've been digging through posts but it's taking a long time and I gotta get some work done so I can pay for the thing 

Perhaps if there's a decent list we could make a sticky?


----------



## mega_lumens (Jul 23, 2007)

from the threads I think only Coleman has a Cree one, other than that, it's people making their own mods.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jul 23, 2007)

There are a couple that have been mentioned, but they're basically on indefinite hiatus. There's the Zebralight, which was introduced months ago but still hasn't been produced, and the one that 4sevens alluded to in the thread wishing for a Fenix headlight, which fell through.

Your best bet is finding a Lux model you like and modding it (with a Seoul, usually). The PT Eos is a popular one, and I myself enjoyed the results from an Argo HP.


----------



## FoxFury (Jul 23, 2007)

We at FoxFury have been using 4 CREE XR-E LEDs in our Pro 3 Series for a few months now. This is a 500 lumen headlamnp--it uses CR123s and has 6 modes.

http://foxfury.com/products/pro_series/tactical/tactical_3.html


----------



## luigi (Jul 23, 2007)

Great to know about the FoxFury but is a little expensive for me.
I would really love a simple accessible cree headlamp, I think they should be coming sooner or later.

Luigi


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jul 23, 2007)

The only I know of are Foxfury, nice but overkill for most general outdoor hobbies and the Coleman headlamps which are due to arrive in August according to their lead engineer. So hopefully in a couple weeks we'll have some reviews of the Coleman cree headlamps.
:thumbsup:


----------



## half-watt (Jul 23, 2007)

Vermonter73 said:


> Can folks tell me if there are headlamps available yet with Cree or Seoul emitters? I've been digging through posts but it's taking a long time and I gotta get some work done so I can pay for the thing
> 
> Perhaps if there's a decent list we could make a sticky?





Supposedly, the second or so production run (begun in July) of the Coleman Exponent 1W headlamps uses a 1W Cree (i believe it's 1W and not 3W, the initial production run, of which i have a specimen, was a 1W Luxeon emitter).

Using a 1W Cree, while not perhaps giving the light output one is hoping for, at least has the virtue of a longer burntime than the Luxeon incarnation would provide.

If you're looking for a 3W Cree or SSC, at the present time, i know of none.


----------



## northman (Jul 24, 2007)

The german company Lupine has upgraded their "Wilma x" with ssc p4, 4 of them, and they claims 830 lumens on this bike\ headlamp,but you almost have to rob a bank buy it


----------



## jhscaver (Jul 24, 2007)

You could also buy a stenlight, get some reflectors from Jon Burlison and send it off to Scott Clawson to be reborn with the Seoul P4's. That's what I did and it's been worth every penny. But then that's because I cave with this, and therefore 400 smackers is just good insurance.:thumbsup:


----------



## PeLu (Jul 25, 2007)

Vermonter73 said:


> Can folks tell me if there are headlamps available yet with Cree or Seoul emitters?


The Scurion uses Seoul emitters for the production version. If it counts a s a headlamp for you.


----------



## Vermonter73 (Jul 25, 2007)

I think that's the nicest looking lamp assembly I've seen!






btw I converted the currency and it's $150 USD.


----------



## Dr_Lumen (Jul 25, 2007)

The Silva L1 uses a 3W Luxeon. Sweet head torch. 

Haven't had a good look, but surely someone could fit a Cree in there :naughty:

Cheers,
Rod..

Just went searching... the Silva LX uses a 5 Watter...


----------



## lexina (Aug 9, 2007)

We knew it was just a matter of time! DX just launched 2 new headlamps - 1 with SSC P4 and the other with Cree P4 - both with 3 modes: low-high-strobe. Should be much brighter than my existing 1W luxeon. 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6163

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6149


----------



## f22shift (Aug 10, 2007)

lexina said:


> We knew it was just a matter of time! DX just launched 2 new headlamps - 1 with SSC P4 and the other with Cree P4 - both with 3 modes: low-high-strobe. Should be much brighter than my existing 1W luxeon.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6163
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6149


 

runtimes are a bit short. annoying if you ahve to put in 3 aaa everytime it runs out


----------



## lexina (Aug 10, 2007)

f22shift said:


> runtimes are a bit short. annoying if you ahve to put in 3 aaa everytime it runs out



I guess it's a trade-off of weight vs capacity for using AAAs instead of AAs. At the lower level, it should hopefully run for 2-4 hrs. In any case, it's still a more efficient use of cells than the old luxeons.


----------



## juslearnin (Aug 10, 2007)

lexina said:


> I guess it's a trade-off of weight vs capacity for using AAAs instead of AAs. At the lower level, it should hopefully run for 2-4 hrs. In any case, it's still a more efficient use of cells than the old luxeons.



I would be very interested to know what the actual real world output and run time to 50% are on the high and low mode if anyone gets their hands on one of these. Four hours on low would be great, I guess it just depends on how much power it draws in low mode. Thanks very much.


----------



## LEDcandle (Aug 12, 2007)

I would like a 18650 headlamp that had at least a high/low that ran for 3/6 hours. (700ma/350ma). Lumen output on one of the new LEDs should be 170/110 or so 

*all figures estimates


----------



## AndyTiedye (Aug 12, 2007)

f22shift said:


> runtimes are a bit short. annoying if you ahve to put in 3 aaa everytime it runs out



Could you put an 18500 in there?


----------



## moon lander (Aug 12, 2007)

my main concern is that these new dx headlamps look like theyre made out of plastic. wont that melt with a cree at 3w? i wonder what the heatsinking is like.

seems like headlamps cant be driven as hard as flashlights cause a hot flashlight in the hand is much more comfortable than one strapped to your forehead.


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 12, 2007)

moon lander said:


> my main concern is that these new dx headlamps look like theyre made out of plastic. wont that melt with a cree at 3w? i wonder what the heatsinking is like.
> 
> seems like headlamps cant be driven as hard as flashlights cause a hot flashlight in the hand is much more comfortable than one strapped to your forehead.


And the preference for headlamps is for plastic, with its lighter weight and, um, lower thermal conductivity. Better wear :tinfoil: to protect against molten plastic.


----------



## LEDcandle (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, the heat might be a problem. I guess 150-200ma might be reasonable for a plastic housing, and we'll still get maybe 50-70 lumens? For 10+ hours. Pretty nice


----------



## luminiferous (Aug 12, 2007)

They're out there in Chinese factories waiting for buyers. Some decent designs too. It's all just a matter of time. 

http://powerlong.en.alibaba.com/product/50046723/50505700/LED_Headlamp/5_Watt_American_Cree_LED_Bulb_Headlamp.html


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 12, 2007)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> and the one that 4sevens alluded to in the thread wishing for a Fenix headlight, which fell through.



Ah contraire, here's some good new for you.


4sevens said:


> I can confirm that Fenix is working on a headlamp. ETA late this year or
> beginning of next.



http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=2111313&postcount=113


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 13, 2007)

luminiferous said:


> They're out there in Chinese factories waiting for buyers. Some *decent* designs too. It's all just a matter of time.
> 
> http://powerlong.en.alibaba.com/product/50046723/50505700/LED_Headlamp/5_Watt_American_Cree_LED_Bulb_Headlamp.html


Some might be decent, but something claiming to be a Cree at 5W but only 120 lumens? 1.5W I would believe, and that would be more reasonable with 3xAAA cells.

The aluminium head on it sounds promising.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 13, 2007)

Nitroz said:


> Ah contraire, here's some good new for you.
> 
> 
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=2111313&postcount=113


Actually, he was alluding to a non-Fenix one. This announcement of an actual Fenix headlamp is quite recent, and probably better, because we know what to expect from Fenix. Let's hope this one pans out!


----------



## arkcaver (Aug 13, 2007)

Vermonter73 said:


> I think that's the nicest looking lamp assembly I've seen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure what you used to convert the currency, but...

from their pricelist at http://www.scurion.ch/ms/upload/pricelist_scurion.pdf, a lamp with a battery pack & charger costs 318 euros. The headlamp by itself is 180 euros. 

1 euro = 1.3674 dollars according to google

which gives $434.83 for the lamp, battery pack, and charger, and $245.13 for the headlamp by itself.


----------



## luminiferous (Aug 13, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> Some might be decent, but something claiming to be a Cree at 5W but only 120 lumens? 1.5W I would believe, and that would be more reasonable with 3xAAA cells.
> 
> The aluminium head on it sounds promising.



Ya, I think somebody pulled that quote out their a** :hahaha: _[email protected] lumens_, but the design is still half decent. Anyway, as pointed out here already, Fenix is working on their own design and that's of more interest to me, personally.

Maybe if I fall and hit my head, I'll shell out $680 for a Scurion. :laughing:


----------



## VidPro (Aug 13, 2007)

arkcaver said:


> which gives $434.83 for the lamp, battery pack, and charger, and $245.13 for the headlamp by itself.



geesh whats it do, walk into the caves for you while you stay home to work and pay for it


----------



## greenLED (Aug 13, 2007)

Another option would be to mod a PT Eos with a Seoul LED - total of about $50 and some modding fun.


----------



## CM (Aug 13, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Another option would be to mod a PT Eos with a Seoul LED - total of about $50 and some modding fun.



Or the PT Apex for a little more $$. I now run mine in low mode (on the single emitter) 99% of the time since high is a little too bright if there ever was such a thing.


----------



## PeLu (Aug 14, 2007)

Scurion's price:



VidPro said:


> ..while you stay home to work and pay for it


I've paid more for the Stenlight, for example. Also the Actionlight I was not really a bargain, was in a similar range (due to different exchange rate at this time). But all three lights were worth the money when I bought them.

I've spent more money on less useful caving equipment.

And to be on-topic here:
I had the Scurion with Luxeons and have now Scurions with Seouls and the difference is impressive. As expected. It is said that the Seoul is more affected by heat, so only well heat-sunken (exp?) designs make sense with a Seoul (when needed for longer time).


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 14, 2007)

PeLu said:


> heat-sunken


 Nice. I'll have to remember that one. :thumbsup:


----------

